# TPF Photo Challenge - September 2011 "The Alternative Album Cover"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to all those who took part in the August '11 challenge, entries  will be sorted out and the poll created over the next couple of days.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"The Alternative Album Cover"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*This one is about using your imagination. Pick a favourite (or one with a title that interests you) CD, LP, 12" vinyl, cassette, 8-track, or whatever, and re-interpret the cover artwork in your own way*
*The submitted images MUST be square i.e. with a 1:1 aspect ratio*
*The images may or may not include text to indicate artist and album title (after all, we need to know what you re-interpreted)*
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the           way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an       effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,       have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 30 September 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo                (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the  chosen        title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "September '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it                into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are  made      when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully,  no   photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the    submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the    challenge gallery    and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures                located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take   the      time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as                the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some      email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to      1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size      they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be    safe   we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once    sent   it does not go over   *150KB*.


----------



## jonathanmphotography

whats going on with these competitions?


----------



## tentwo

Isn't it 2012? No competitions this year?


----------



## Dikkie

I'm a little late for this, but here's my album cover:




A Fêmea ! by Bulevardi, on Flickr

You really need this in your collection.
Have a nice day!
-D-


----------



## Derrel

Thread necromancing!!!!!!!


----------



## limr

Yes it is, indeed. Pointless to keep an 8-year-old challenge thread open.

If you want to post an image, start your own thread.


----------

